# The dumbest assholes you've seen on the rails/road



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 3, 2011)

Alright, so I wanted to share a story with you guys and wanna know if you've ever had anything stupid happen like this.

I was in Philly and waiting for a train to pass. It was one of those one-in-a-lifetime trains to go through Philly, it had a slave. Somebody was in it. Now that's cool and all, but as I see the unit, I see something bright red come flying out of it. I walked back from the rails a bit, cuz I knew what it was. Some dumb fuck was tossing lit fuzzies out the fuckin door. Not the window, not the side door. The front door, the one that leads into the tool area. This idiot tossed about 10 fuzzies out the door then closed it. I have no idea who he was or if he got busted, but I'd bet money he calls himself Fuck the Regan Adminis- I mean Freight Train Riders of Merica

*UPDATE 6-11-15:* _Since we moved this thread to the shady people section, I just wanted to point out that this (often hilarious) thread is for the not-so-serious idiots that are out there. If you'd like to alert folks to genuinely dangerous people on the road, please create a new thread. --Matt_


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Dec 3, 2011)

This juggalo kid that was rollin with these two dudes. Called themselves Team 1.. The dumb kid was Jeremy.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh sorry just read the headline not the story I'm stoned  but yeah


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 3, 2011)

DisgustinDustin said:


> Oh sorry just read the headline not the story I'm stoned  but yeah


Got any stories about them? lol


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Dec 3, 2011)

Sure. but I use this site from a phone so it sucks.. Maybe I'll sit at a comp and tell soon


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 4, 2011)

DisgustinDustin said:


> Sure. but I use this site from a phone so it sucks.. Maybe I'll sit at a comp and tell soon


Alright, it sounds like you have an interesting story to tell lol


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 4, 2011)

Probably one of the dumbest assholes I've seen on the rails would be myself, to be honest. My first ride was an intermodal out of chigago, and we had a handle of whiskey between the 4 of us. It was fuckin hott out........ and I will take most of the blame... The heat will make you do stupid things, and in short......it ended in us getting held at gunpoint, half naked, on top of a container...in the middle of nowhere, iowa. One of us fell off the train head first, naked and was rushed to the hospital....etc etc etc et fucking cetera..


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 4, 2011)

iamwhatiam said:


> Probably one of the dumbest assholes I've seen on the rails would be myself, to be honest. My first ride was an intermodal out of chigago, and we had a handle of whiskey between the 4 of us. It was fuckin hott out........ and I will take most of the blame... The heat will make you do stupid things, and in short......it ended in us getting held at gunpoint, half naked, on top of a container...in the middle of nowhere, iowa. One of us fell off the train head first, naked and was rushed to the hospital....etc etc etc et fucking cetera..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 4, 2011)

What the hell is a fuzzy?



TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Alright, so I wanted to share a story with you guys and wanna know if you've ever had anything stupid happen like this.
> 
> I was in Philly and waiting for a train to pass. It was one of those one-in-a-lifetime trains to go through Philly, it had a slave. Somebody was in it. Now that's cool and all, but as I see the unit, I see something bright red come flying out of it. I walked back from the rails a bit, cuz I knew what it was. Some dumb fuck was tossing lit fuzzies out the fuckin door. Not the window, not the side door. The front door, the one that leads into the tool area. This idiot tossed about 10 fuzzies out the door then closed it. I have no idea who he was or if he got busted, but I'd bet money he calls himself Fuck the Regan Adminis- I mean Freight Train Riders of Merica


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 4, 2011)

iamwhatiam said:


> Probably one of the dumbest assholes I've seen on the rails would be myself, to be honest. My first ride was an intermodal out of chigago, and we had a handle of whiskey between the 4 of us. It was fuckin hott out........ and I will take most of the blame... The heat will make you do stupid things, and in short......it ended in us getting held at gunpoint, half naked, on top of a container...in the middle of nowhere, iowa. One of us fell off the train head first, naked and was rushed to the hospital....etc etc etc et fucking cetera..


Was is Christoph?
He is an old friend of mine, and this story sounds hauntingly familiar...


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 4, 2011)

haha yes it was! and a feller who went by dry spell at the time


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 4, 2011)

Matt Pist said:


> What the hell is a fuzzy?


Road flare. Fusey, how ever the fuck you wanna spell it


----------



## Earth (Dec 4, 2011)

He was tossing lit Road Flares??
Brilliant..............
Yet another asshole who wants to fuck things up for everyone else.

People like that don't deserve to live.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 4, 2011)

Earth said:


> He was tossing lit Road Flares??
> Brilliant..............
> Yet another asshole who wants to fuck things up for everyone else.
> 
> People like that don't deserve to live.


No shit. I hope he got his ass beat.


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 4, 2011)

I was heading to a place in Portland to hop out one night, with 3 others, 1 new rider. When we got there, we walked slowly along the edge of the golf course, looking for a nice hole in the bushes to sit in. We ran into 3 other kids who I knew from before, also waiting on the same train. We stopped to pass a bottle with them, and they loaded a few bowls in their pipe, all of us being chill towards eachother, but getting a bit faded after a bit. We grabbed our bags, said our goodbyes, and headed a few hundred feet down the hedge to find a place to rest for a bit.
After maybe 15 minutes, we hear a bottle break, and some people yelling. "What the fuck?" I think," these kids were so cool, why do they have to go and blow up the spot?"
It goes on for another 10-15 minutes, yelling, breaking things, general ruckus...
Finally, me and one of the other three head down to tell these kids to kick rocks if they are gonna fuck it up for all of us. About half way there, here come the other three kids, looking a bit confused, but equally pissed. We all stop a few feet from each other, and without saying anything, realize that the noise continues.
"Hey, uhhhh... shit." Awkward situation, since we went from being friendly, to ready to scrap within the hour.
We ask what's up, they don't know, but they left their gear at their place, and head back that way to keep an eye on it and try to get some rest.
I step over to a tree to take a piss, and suddenly notice 8-10 kids stumbling towards the bushes, a bit farther down, where our other 2 friends are sleeping.
We rush over to head them off, "Hey, whats up guys?" I say in a hushed voice, "is that y'all making all this fucking noise over there?"
"HEY! HEy, Hey, I know this guy! I know you right?!", drunk crusty kid says, obviously too drunk to control the volume of his voice, "We hopped out at the steel bridge before, right? Yeah, this guys cool!" he tries to pass me a spacebag.
"Uhhhh, no. Sorry, not me. Listen, we-"
"Hey! I'm Booger! This is Pukes! You know my friend Horseshit?" Booger says to me, "You sure you're not that guy?"
"Yeah. Listen, I don't know you, and I don't-"
"HEy, hEY, We got 6 newbies tonight, gonna show 'em how to ride trains! You guys wanna join our crew?"
"No, I actually wanna ask you to get the fuck out of here. There's already 7 of us here, and we don't need problems. Shut the Fuck up, or kick rocks."
"What? You think theres not enough room? Fuck you man, You dont know shit about tr-"
"Seriously, I don't want to hear you talk anymore. Stay the fuck away from us, and please, do us all a favor, and go home. You're not teaching these kids anything," I turn to the newbies, "Y'all are gonna die tonight, understand?"
We walk back over to the bushes, and I notice that Puke is leading the group of new kids down to the other 3 that are now coming out of the bushes, and Booger is following me trying to say something about how I'm gonna die, and He's a scumfuck, and if he doesn't know me, I don't know shit about riding trains. I tell my friend to go wake the others, and grab a big stick from the ground by the entrance to our hole.
"If you don't get the fuck out of here, I'm gonna knock your scum fuck head in, you understand me?!" I say in as threatening of a way a whisper can muster.
He backs off, and I hear yelling from the other three kids, it looks like they are kicking the shit out of Puke, and the new kids are just kind of milling around, unsure of what's going on.
I try to get some sleep, but through out the night, we can hear breaking bottles, and yelling somewhere between us and the other 3 kids, and by morning, we head out, thinking that there is no chance of catching out with these idiots around. We run into the other 3 on our way out, they are packed, and finding some good ass whompin sticks. They say that these kids were up all night throwing rocks at amtraks, and running around on the tracks out front. They are apparently sleeping in the bushes somewhere now, and 2 of the other three are ready to go give em a shitty wake up. We head off to catch a bus to a hitching point, and end up hopping out of Eugene later that night.
So yeah, Booger, Puke, and your friend Horseshit (who I met numerous times later), If y'all are reading this, go fuck yourselves. Don't like it? Come find me.





We ended up on pigs out of Eugene, possibly the sweetest ride for learning how to grind on train wheels. Started my first spike knife on this trip. (Sorry, just remembering after reading the uses for RR spikes thread.)


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 4, 2011)

Cardboard said:


> So yeah, Booger, Puke, and your friend Horseshit (who I met numerous times later), If y'all are reading this, go fuck yourselves. Don't like it? Come find me.


The sad thing is I've met these fuckers -_- And they need the shit kicked out of them regardless. I met (a) Puke in SLO, fuckin dreadlock mohawk... WTF? Horseshit I met in LA, he has horse tattooed under one eye and shit under the other. Not sure about booger.


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a shame there wasn't an "unfortunate trackside accident". Oh well, the good thing about oogles is they're mostly self-eliminating.

Should've called the police. That would have cleared things up nice. Another reason I stay as far away from popular catch out spots as possible.

cxr - fuck oogles


----------



## 1544c (Dec 4, 2011)

i can't tell you how many goddamn oogle stories i've heard
"oh man, i fuckin jumped out of this yard in this fuckin city with two bottles of whiskey and a space bag man! i got so fuckin wasted!"
"oh man i got so fuckin drunk when i was in this city! all i did was stay drunk as fuck the whole time!"
"oh man i'm so fuckin badass I only ride trains alone, while i'm wasted, and i'll only ride suicide cars!"


----------



## zhivago (Dec 4, 2011)

i've never met one person who's ever hopped a train. they must not hang around here.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 4, 2011)

1544c said:


> i can't tell you how many goddamn oogle stories i've heard
> "oh man, i fuckin jumped out of this yard in this fuckin city with two bottles of whiskey and a space bag man! i got so fuckin wasted!"
> "oh man i got so fuckin drunk when i was in this city! all i did was stay drunk as fuck the whole time!"
> "oh man i'm so fuckin badass I only ride trains alone, while i'm wasted, and i'll only ride suicide cars!"


lol @ all of them


----------



## Alaska (Dec 4, 2011)

See, stories like these make the term "oogle" a legitimate title. This thread is actually kind of pissing me off because of my own past incidents with those type of kids. 

What about the idiots in NOLA next to the wharf? You know, the kids who "play train" every time it rolls by, in front of dozens of fucking tourists? They're always drunk, too. It's only inevitable that some kid's leg will get mutilated... and then what?

Agh, dipshits.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 4, 2011)

Alaska said:


> What about the idiots in NOLA next to the wharf? You know, the kids who "play train" every time it rolls by, in front of dozens of fucking tourists? They're always drunk, too. It's only inevitable that some kid's leg will get mutilated... and then what?
> 
> Agh, dipshits.


All this thread is making me do it laugh my ass off at these oogles. The way I see it is if they wanna go out like that, let them. They wanna bleed to death and have people like us point and laugh, sucks for them. I posted a comment on a news article awhile back about a 17 year old girl getting both legs cut off. Wanna know what I said?

" Ya know, I find this sad. But at the same time, I can't help myself
FUCKIN OOGLES! This is also why I hitchhike. I only hop a fuckin train if its stopped completely."

Most likes on a single post I've ever had

http://squattheplanet.com/threads/9...s-as-she-tries-to-hop-train.10466/#post-81066


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 8, 2012)

Probably not the biggest oogle story I have, but it does come to mind:

I was in Bakersfield waiting for a southbound train by a hole in the fence. Train stops and there's an open boxcar right where I'm waiting. I look inside and see two kids huddled in the car. While the train sits there I go up and down the train several cars away looking for a suitable ride as I don't want to be rude. Well, there was no other ride so I ask them if they mind and they say there isn't a problem. I didn't get their names but it is a guy and his girl who appear like they are experiencing their first train ride in their nice Carhartts. I figure, cool they're not drunk and stupid and I get my ride outta here. In Tehachapi the train slows down pretty good (20-25mph) and we're on a bend with another set of track right outside the door and Mr. Oog stands in the opening and here comes BNSF around the corner. I swear I could see the conductor from where I was in the shadows further back in the car. I asked him if they saw him and he automatically says, "no." Yeah, bullshit I'm thinking. We go into the siding a little while later and I go back to ride the pusher thinking I better get some distance between the spotted unscheduled riders and myself. I don't wait for the train to stop upon coming into Colton, it only slows to about 12mph and I step off the unit before it begins to accelerate. I want to think the bull was in the yard waiting for them.
icon_pissoff(goodjob)


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jan 8, 2012)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Alright, so I wanted to share a story with you guys and wanna know if you've ever had anything stupid happen like this.
> 
> I was in Philly and waiting for a train to pass. It was one of those one-in-a-lifetime trains to go through Philly, it had a slave. Somebody was in it. Now that's cool and all, but as I see the unit, I see something bright red come flying out of it. I walked back from the rails a bit, cuz I knew what it was. Some dumb fuck was tossing lit fuzzies out the fuckin door. Not the window, not the side door. The front door, the one that leads into the tool area. This idiot tossed about 10 fuzzies out the door then closed it. I have no idea who he was or if he got busted, but I'd bet money he calls himself Fuck the Regan Adminis- I mean Freight Train Riders of Merica



What the fuck is a red fuzzy?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 8, 2012)

Its a fucking blast, kinda like fireworks! Should try it sometime.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flare_(pyrotechnic)





Just don't get me started about torpedoes.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jan 8, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Its a fucking blast, kinda like fireworks! Should try it sometime.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flare_(pyrotechnic)
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhh. Okay. Haha. Thanks for clearing that up. I was like, hmm, like throwing tons o red fuzz balls and fuzzy things out the unit?? Haha


----------



## Blackout Beetle (Jan 20, 2012)

Officer Flood in Roseville oh my god O.O


----------



## FLoP (Jan 20, 2012)

Pockets from savanah. Has stare tattooed between his eyes and no front teeth. Met him at a greyhound station. Told me he would kill me after I told him he could travels with us after he got agro. Then he spit in my face on the bus. Then drunkenly fell on my clenched fist. The bus driver pulled over and I personally THREW him off the bus. Then the cops showed up and he went to jail. Fuck him. I met horseshit in LA too haha. He wasn't that bad. Twacked out, but not too bad.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 20, 2012)

me


----------



## the wizard (Jan 20, 2012)

Blackout Beetle said:


> Officer Flood in Roseville oh my god O.O


 
you are not fucking playing. that flood pig is a fucking meathead robocop fuckboy.


----------



## Rolling Blackouts (Jan 20, 2012)

I second that notion regarding Officer Flood. You can literally see spousal abuse in his eyes.


----------



## Rolling Blackouts (Jan 20, 2012)

Last summer, I ran across a pack of FOUR drainbows trying to hop outta PDX's brooklyn yard. Between all of them, they had 2 pairs of shoes, 1 sleeping bag, a single pint of water, and one had a bleeding, broken, poorly bandaged shoeless foot. They were from bumfuck nowhere, 3 of them had never ridden freight, and were trying to go to regionals, or some shit.


----------



## Doobie_D (Jan 20, 2012)

So appare


Rolling Blackouts said:


> I second that notion regarding Officer Flood. You can literally see spousal abuse in his eyes.


So apparently one of my buddies had Flood call him on his phone after an "incident" and harass him and ive yet to confirm it but his number "supposedly" is (916) 257-9673. Ive called it a couple times to check and i only get the answering machine with a guy who says his names David. If it is his personal phone i think people should call at 2-5 am all the time and leave wacky messages.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 20, 2012)

I was thinking about making an Officer Flood thread, but didn't want to glorify him or any other individual that unnecessarily harasses traveling people. I've heard a few riders speak of their experiences with Officer (now SGT) Flood).
Below you'll find info taken from some of my previous posts:

...started crap w/me in town. Cost me a couple (actually several) days in jail, etc. Lying ass jaywalking charge was dropped. Go ahead, give him a call if you have free minutes. Below you can find his #, not sure if it is still working (but I bet it doesn't go to the janitor).

Dave Flood
Age: 45
With Roseville PD since December 2000
excerpt from paper follows:
Ever wonder why it’s rare to see shopping carts outside the vicinity of a grocery store or signs asking for money and food in Roseville? Just thank Officer Dave Flood. After joining the Roseville Police force Flood noticed that transients frequently ignored laws but were policed very little. Wanting to keep the community feeling safe and secure, Flood took it upon himself to nip the problem in the bud. Flood saw homeless people holding signs asking for money at busy intersections, pushing shopping carts around town and camping out in city parks.
Since then, Flood has made a point to get to know all of Roseville’s transients, which have turned out to be helpful resources when investigating certain crimes. “I know their first names, what their nicknames are or what they go by, where they hang out and who they hang out with,” Flood said. “They know that I’ve got an eye on them so they follow the rules and I know where to go if something happens.” When a homeless man recently stabbed another homeless man. Flood knew the name of the suspect, where to find him and details about the incident within an hour. “I also get in touch with family members if I know that someone’s not doing well,” Flood said. “Or sometimes family members will call me and ask where they can find their family and I can help.”Officer David Flood #125
Downtown Patrol Officer, transient and homeless coordinator
btw: thanks Doobie D: (916) 257-9673 Hope I'm not ripping you off.
(916) 774-5040 ex.3064(fuck you)


----------



## Doobie_D (Jan 20, 2012)

well i'll be damned! But i believe the other number is his personal phone


----------



## bryanpaul (Jan 20, 2012)

1544c said:


> i can't tell you how many goddamn oogle stories i've heard
> "oh man, i fuckin jumped out of this yard in this fuckin city with two bottles of whiskey and a space bag man! i got so fuckin wasted!"
> "oh man i got so fuckin drunk when i was in this city! all i did was stay drunk as fuck the whole time!"
> "oh man i'm so fuckin badass I only ride trains alone, while i'm wasted, and i'll only ride suicide cars!"


i know the caricature your describing and theres alot of dumbshit idiots out there who fit these desciptions........ but, i've been the kid who homebums it inna city drinkin and partyin....i've been the one gettin wasted on a train..... not the smartest life choices...but i dont judge people on their addictions.... some of the BEST most realest folks ive met on the road were folks who rage it up and hop on witta spacebag/handle/case and to the normal human look like wastoids..... and some of the lowest people i've met were ones who came off as sober, smart, head on their shoulders, and to the normal human look like upstanding people.....you cant judge a book by it's cover...i'll crack jokes about "Oi Oi shwillyscumfuckblaahh" but just cuz your a drinker dont mean you wouldnt give the shirt off your back...and just cuz you got a scanner and iphone and new gear that you read was good for travlin on the internet..dont mean your not a untrustworthy thief....jus sayin


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Jan 20, 2012)

I just think its hilarious how many fucking kids I've heard brag about fucking hopping a train,I've only done it a few times and its pretty cool, but its not that crazy. Tons of kids hop trains.. Its not a huge deal. I've met kids who think they should just treat you like shit just because you admit you've never hopped. Its like what the fuck am I supposed to do? Lie and look like a bigger asshole?


----------



## bryanpaul (Jan 20, 2012)

Ash Ketchum said:


> I just think its hilarious how many fucking kids I've heard brag about fucking hopping a train,I've only done it a few times and its pretty cool, but its not that crazy. Tons of kids hop trains.. Its not a huge deal. I've met kids who think they should just treat you like shit just because you admit you've never hopped. Its like what the fuck am I supposed to do? Lie and look like a bigger asshole?


nope..... riding trains doesnt make you a awesome person....yeah people like that are idiots...and half of em who act all traincore woulda never got on a train if it werent for the internet...same category as juggalos is a person who associates themself with a culture for the sole purpose of feeling like their cool or something...the kids you refer to are the definition of oogle..... "oh you've never rode a train..pfft..how long have you been on the road?...oh, youve never been to austin..pfft..I HAVE...." being a traveller dont make you cool(wellll, it kinda does  ) you are who you are(im a peice of shit) catchin a ride on a fuckin train dont give you the right to look down on folks who havent............. i know where yer comin from....


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 21, 2012)

floods going to piss of the wrong creative wingnut one day


----------



## AnthraxMatt (Jan 21, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> nope..... riding trains doesnt make you a awesome person....yeah people like that are idiots...and half of em who act all traincore woulda never got on a train if it werent for the internet...same category as juggalos is a person who associates themself with a culture for the sole purpose of feeling like their cool or something...the kids you refer to are the definition of oogle..... "oh you've never rode a train..pfft..how long have you been on the road?...oh, youve never been to austin..pfft..I HAVE...." being a traveller dont make you cool(wellll, it kinda does  ) you are who you are(im a peice of shit) catchin a ride on a fuckin train dont give you the right to look down on folks who havent............. i know where yer comin from....


 
cant stand that shit, they always try to one-up whatever anyone says "oh well you got knucktats? well i got knuck and face tats, i can put my fists next to my face and make a sentence! blaaaah *vomit* fuck your nickname, im McSchwilly Scumfuck4lyfe." i gets ridiculous sometimes, we all travel places and have our own stories but give me a fuckin break.

on another note, ill make a long story short. my friend and i are riding, packed up in a small car with 6 people and packs inside, and after drinking a few half gallons this guy yells and hits his girl, my friend and i are in the front and he hits both of us at the same time in the back of our heads. we proceed to turn around and wail away on him and kick him out of the car. in turn, he breaks his guitar and steals my 211. not my worst story, but still - douchebaggery


----------



## Milque Toast (Jan 21, 2012)

AnthraxMatt said:


> cant stand that shit, they always try to one-up whatever anyone says "oh well you got knucktats? well i got knuck and face tats, i can put my fists next to my face and make a sentence! blaaaah *vomit* fuck your nickname, im McSchwilly Scumfuck4lyfe." i gets ridiculous sometimes, we all travel places and have our own stories but give me a fuckin break.
> 
> on another note, ill make a long story short. my friend and i are riding, packed up in a small car with 6 people and packs inside, and after drinking a few half gallons this guy yells and hits his girl, my friend and i are in the front and he hits both of us at the same time in the back of our heads. we proceed to turn around and wail away on him and kick him out of the car. in turn, he breaks his guitar and steals my 211. not my worst story, but still - douchebaggery


 
Hehe, who gives a fuck in the end, right? Just because you get into the culture don't mean you can't be your own person. On the whole mcshwilly scumfuck face knuck one up shit, why can't cats just be their own person. Just cause you hop a train doesn't mean you should automatically be liking punk, shooting dope, and growing dreads. That's fucking stupid. Be yo own peoples. Sheesh. 

And that story... Man, people.... I'm glad he got clobbered and his guit-box broken, but in my hood if you beating on your women you get paint in the eyes and broken fingers.

As for stupid fucks, I come from a heavily graffiti related background. A lot of less-than-skilled graffiti writers are some of the dumbest people you will meet and I got plenty of stories. Whilist painting trains, or bridges I've met some really cool tramps and bums. Much cooler and genuine than any of the stupid toys I met on a cool night at a chill spot...
If anyone ever swings through Columbus you are bound to meet some writers. If you meet anyone outside of AS, TFC, GSA, PBJ, or HWC be wary....


----------



## AnthraxMatt (Jan 21, 2012)

no doubt, people can be whoever they want and i tend to get along with most of them and just say "fuck the dumb shit lets get a handle" but just had to rant about it.

...so how bout that handle?


----------



## slurricane (Jan 21, 2012)

Blackout Beetle said:


> Officer Flood in Roseville oh my god O.O


flood's an oogle. he needs to go home.


----------



## Doobie_D (Jan 21, 2012)

he reminds me of the gym teacher from Beavis and butthead


----------



## slurricane (Jan 21, 2012)

you nailed it! that asshole came and woke me and lachlan up under a bridge and my dog had just had puppies on the ride down so i was hauling around this crate full of six puppies and he comes and talks to us then laughs at me for my puppy struggles! then called animal control on me, but they gave me stuff to take care of them and money so he can suck on that. didn't really fuck with us too bad considering everything else i've seen and heard.


----------



## Shadowmarque (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, I agree with most of you. Some people are just retarded, or I might say, don't give a shit. I know people that have lost legs because the only way they would hop was fucked up. That was their thing and they got what they were working for. Reminds me of the fellow that said they're self-eliminating. Great description. The story I have isn't too bad, but it's what comes to mind because it was fucking... just ridiculously disgusting and I couldn't believe it. My boy and I are heading over to a hop out spot in El Paso and there is this group of 2 dudes and a chick with a couple dogs. My boy knew them from Philly or some shit out east so they were catching up talking. They were telling us about this dude who gave them a dollar in San Antonio and when his hand came out of his pocket a bag of dope fell out so they took it. They said they got all gacked out and were turning on each other so they decided to throw it out. I asked where and they told me in this alley a few blocks away. So, I asked one of them to take me to find it; and he took me to this fucking alley that I swear was the local homebums bathroom. Shit and puke all over the fucking ground and side walls of the neighboring buildings. And I'm not talking about a small alley, this was like a quarter mile long and 10/15 feet wide. I was like, "you guys were just over here kicking it getting high in this filth?" He said yeah... Whaaaa? Fucking gross, man! WHY THE FUCK WERE YOU KICKING IT IN SHIT?? I couldn't believe it, for no reason. There were mad other alleys but they stayed in this one. I don't know. I was super grossed out. Needless to say, we bounced quick to another spot (after scoring the bag...)


----------



## shitbagdanny (Jan 22, 2012)

me n flood go way back, hes my favorite meat head with a lisp.

dudes had it in for me ever since i caught him searchin me without gloves, pissed myself with his hands in my pockets, fucker woke me up from a half drunken nap on a hot summer day, what did he expect?

havnt seen him in about three years or so, hopefully it stays that way


----------



## DregeDE (Jan 22, 2012)

Cardboard said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah puke and his gang, spacebag, scumfuck whompin stick and the like, broken bottles and yelling and runnin on the railyard tracks


 
Yea. I know them kids I think. Particularly Puke. Short fat smelly shithead with some face tats? yea I know his ilk and I'm sure him and his "crew" won't be on here anytime soon, they are too ignorant to use a computer, sides they don't let drunk street kids with puke down their fronts and shit smeared down their asses stay in librarys long enough to log into a computer. Shoulda killed em, made the world a brighter less foul smelling place . . .


----------



## bryanpaul (Jan 22, 2012)

DregeDE said:


> Yea. I know them kids I think. Particularly Puke. Short fat smelly shithead with some face tats? yea I know his ilk and I'm sure him and his "crew" won't be on here anytime soon, they are too ignorant to use a computer, sides they don't let drunk street kids with puke down their fronts and shit smeared down their asses stay in librarys long enough to log into a computer. Shoulda killed em, made the world a brighter less foul smelling place . . .


*danger* thread devolving into childish shit-talk......... wait nvm ...i guess that's kinda what this thread is for...to talk shit on the biggest idiots youve met....
most of the "dumbshit idiot" stories i can think of involve myself  but a quick one would be,
we ended up in the 3rd unit of a coal train with these kids we just met...the girl was nice, but the dude had that "i know everything and am better than you" attitude...like everything he said was nose in the air snooty....so a series of events had led us to be in the same unit....as we'r rollin through towns and shit he insists on keeping going on the outside of the cab and just hanging out along the railing...we voiced our objections and he finally sat the fuck down...anyway i've seen alot of idiots and folks who arent makin the best life choices but i think even the most wastiod scumfuck trainrider would know not to just prance around the outside of an engine...esp after the conductor let you ride the fucker


----------



## hippychick (Jan 22, 2012)

me an tree are tired of these oogle assholes blowin shit up too! an ya we know horseshit! will not ride with him!!!lol these new kids out here need to go home!


----------



## wokofshame (Jan 22, 2012)

slurricane said:


> you nailed it! that asshole came and woke me and lachlan up under a bridge and my dog had just had puppies on the ride down so i was hauling around this crate full of six puppies and he comes and talks to us then laughs at me for my puppy struggles! then called animal control on me, but they gave me stuff to take care of them and money so he can suck on that. didn't really fuck with us too bad considering everything else i've seen and heard.


 
I would've called Animal Control too. The right thing to do is grow some balls and kill the puppies there ain't homes enough for un-neutered dogs


----------



## slurricane (Jan 23, 2012)

no bro, my puppies were trainborn hardasses
def not oogly enough to kill
they all went to loving family friends
good homes, sick lives


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Jan 23, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> nope..... riding trains doesnt make you a awesome person....yeah people like that are idiots...and half of em who act all traincore woulda never got on a train if it werent for the internet...same category as juggalos is a person who associates themself with a culture for the sole purpose of feeling like their cool or something...the kids you refer to are the definition of oogle..... "oh you've never rode a train..pfft..how long have you been on the road?...oh, youve never been to austin..pfft..I HAVE...." being a traveller dont make you cool(wellll, it kinda does  ) you are who you are(im a peice of shit) catchin a ride on a fuckin train dont give you the right to look down on folks who havent............. i know where yer comin from....


 
Yea man. Worst kinds of people to meet on the road. I mean personally I'm traveling to get away from all that social expectation and judging bullshit and to ya know have a good time. They kind of make it not fun, but I guess I'M judging them and expecting too much by expecting them to not be assholes, but what you gona do?

One day they'll meet someone just like them and probably hate that person and MAYBE they'll then realize what kind of person they are.. and change? I only can hope for the best for people like that.


----------



## DregeDE (Jan 23, 2012)

Juggalo train riders
/thread


----------



## frzrbrnd (Jan 23, 2012)

Ash Ketchum said:


> One day they'll meet someone just like them and probably hate that person and MAYBE they'll then realize what kind of person they are.. and change? I only can hope for the best for people like that.


nah. they'll probably just get in a fight.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Jan 25, 2012)

frzrbrnd said:


> nah. they'll probably just get in a fight.


 

Word...


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 1, 2012)

I met a feller in RSVL on my last trip here. He seemed nice and all and even pulled out lotsa cool shit to trade (I wasn't interested in any of his offerings). Anyway, one of the items he brings out is a piece of material cut from a seat cover with a UP marking on it from that he said he had _found_. I said something about it being dumbassery to damage RR property. I'd like to think that a person who was rocking such an item on their "uniform" would get endlessly hassled by other riders and it would have no value except to get your ass royally kicked. Fuckstix! Look!! I've got proof!!!! I'm a train rider!!!!


----------



## derailed (Mar 1, 2012)

I've got a couple dingers.

First one was from a few years ago, when I was with my old travelin partner. We get to Roseville and head down to the bridge by the Walmart to camp. We roll up and there's a dirty crustpile of kids about 5 deep. We shoot the shit with them for awhile and then from out of the yard emerge two guys with their arms FULL of leather. They were part of this group that we'd just met, and once they sat down, another two kids got up and ran out into the yard. They were taking turns stripping the chairs in the remote control yard dogs. This is the middle of the damn day, and I'm not talking just the patches, they were literally cutting every piece of leather off those chairs. We ran into them in Portland about a week later at the split where the tracks go South or East. They had multiplied to a group of about 10, and they were blacked out shitty drunk. They were all over the place, running out to every train that rolled by trying to get on, but they were so wasted they were falling every time, hitting the balast and nearly rolling under the train. They were trying to ride East but were waiting for a train way past the split, on the sbd tracks. Out of 10 people, every single one of them were convinced that south was actually east. I was pretty concerned that somebody was going to get killed, I even thought about calling the cops just to keep them all from killing themselves, but didn't. We went over to the actual ebd tracks and left that night. I wish I could remember their names so I could publicly call them out.

Second story is from when I used to live in Portland near champ siding. There's a little corner store there run by this really cool elderly asian couple. They barely speak any English, but are always super nice and talkative. Well one night I go up there to get a beer, and there's this group of 3 idiots aggressively panhandling the shit out the store. Really drunk, really abusive to the customers and the asian couple that ran the place. I go in and the couple asks me if they should call the police, I tell them no, I'd go ask them to leave. So go out and give em five bucks to leave, and then went home thinking nothing of it. I returned about an hour later because I'd forgotton to buy cigarettes, and the front window is completely smashed out. The 3 morons are still outside, sitting in a drunken pile, and one of them is cut the fuck up. Turns out he was a dick to the wrong guy coming out and this customer literally threw him through the window. The cool asian couple are freaking out and actually trying to help this dude with some first aid, and he's fucking refusing it! I try multiple times to take him to a hospital or at least wash his hand up and he's just being a belligerant asshole. I see him a few days later on the bus and the huge gash in his hand is infected and oozing pus. I hope he lost his hand.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 4, 2012)

whaleofashrimp said:


> floods going to piss of the wrong creative wingnut one day


He already has, my friend. RIP.


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Mar 4, 2012)

iamwhatiam said:


> Probably one of the dumbest assholes I've seen on the rails would be myself, to be honest. My first ride was an intermodal out of chigago, and we had a handle of whiskey between the 4 of us. It was fuckin hott out........ and I will take most of the blame... The heat will make you do stupid things, and in short......it ended in us getting held at gunpoint, half naked, on top of a container...in the middle of nowhere, iowa. One of us fell off the train head first, naked and was rushed to the hospital....etc etc etc et fucking cetera..


yeah, that might take the cake....but live and learn, right? We all start somewhere.


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Mar 4, 2012)

1544c said:


> i can't tell you how many goddamn oogle stories i've heard
> "oh man, i fuckin jumped out of this yard in this fuckin city with two bottles of whiskey and a space bag man! i got so fuckin wasted!"
> "oh man i got so fuckin drunk when i was in this city! all i did was stay drunk as fuck the whole time!"
> "oh man i'm so fuckin badass I only ride trains alone, while i'm wasted, and i'll only ride suicide cars!"


I wish I could say I was never one of these dumb asses...lessons learned and sobriety earned....On the other hand I never actually thought it was a good idea to hop a train drunk. Being mostly a dumbass I love my dog too much (if not myself) to get on a train drunk. But I definately missed most of the awesome things about traveling because I was consistantly "so fucking hammered, man" that I fucked off some truly great chances...Fortunately, life did go on for me.


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Mar 4, 2012)

RubyOutlaw said:


> I wish I could say I was never one of these dumb asses...lessons learned and sobriety earned....On the other hand I never actually thought it was a good idea to hop a train drunk. Being mostly a dumbass I love my dog too much (if not myself) to get on a train drunk. But I definately missed most of the awesome things about traveling because I was consistantly "so fucking hammered, man" that I fucked off some truly great chances...Fortunately, life did go on for me.


As for horse shit, he does get the shit kicked out of him regularly.


----------



## 1544c (Mar 9, 2012)

i've gotten onto trains drunk as well, i must admit.
for all the shit that i give oogles, i've done my fare share of stupid crap too
i've climbed through a yard when they were kicking cars so i could sneak up on a switchman to ask him for info. i thought i was being sneaky as hell. he just tells me he ain't telling me shit and that i need to get my dumbass out of the yard. woops. i guess i just came across kinda creepy and ignorant to him


----------



## dolly (Mar 15, 2012)

FLoP said:


> Pockets from savanah. Has stare tattooed between his eyes and no front teeth. Met him at a greyhound station. Told me he would kill me after I told him he could travels with us after he got agro. Then he spit in my face on the bus. Then drunkenly fell on my clenched fist. The bus driver pulled over and I personally THREW him off the bus. Then the cops showed up and he went to jail. Fuck him. I met horseshit in LA too haha. He wasn't that bad. Twacked out, but not too bad.


 
I met Pockets in Chicago. He sucks so bad...so so so annoying.


----------



## hshh (Mar 15, 2012)

horshit wasnt too bad when ive met him but i can see that he can be a dumbass


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Mar 15, 2012)

Met a kid named chase with a dog in Santa fe never hopped but me and my buddy didn't look down on him just chilled and he helped us out with havin his buddy get us buds real cool
Kid . We told him where to fly on cerrilos road, His dog kept tryin to ram mine in the ass but it was all good and taught my dog some self defense. So not an oogle but the opposite


----------



## katie (Apr 15, 2012)

Blackout Beetle said:


> Officer Flood in Roseville oh my god O.O


He'll fuck you in the ass with his personalized fuck-stick. And don't forget,any knife you have on you, even if it's a fucking Swiss army knife, is a switch blade.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 15, 2012)

katie said:


> He'll fuck you in the ass with his personalized fuck-stick. And don't forget,any knife you have on you, even if it's a fucking Swiss army knife, is a switch blade.


 
There is a story on this website that is in part _about_ Officer Flood. I believe the story is true, but the names have been changed (or something like that). I hear the phone number is accurate
http://www.punknomad.com/community/threads/make-it-your-story.12331/#post-101141

I ran into a complete diptard a couple months ago (can't recall his name). Seemed nice when sober, but when drunk managed to piss his old lady off so much she rearranged his face for him. I also woke up to this dumbass as he was yelling at the bull who was only about 40' away. Not sure why the bull didn't respond. Anyway, not liking the smell of dumbassery, I left the scene until things cooled down.


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 15, 2012)

Link is said diptards name


----------



## katie (Apr 15, 2012)

Flood isn't a rail cop, and that entire story is bullshit. But it's slightly entertaining. Hah[/quote]


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 15, 2012)

Doobie_D said:


> Link is said diptards name


+10 for remembering his name. I don't think I'll forget his face (unless his old lady does something to it again).



katie said:


> Flood isn't a rail cop, and that entire story is bullshit. But it's slightly entertaining. Hah


[/quote]
The entire story isn't bullshit. You can call Officer Flood and ask him yourself:(916) 257-9673


----------



## katie (Apr 15, 2012)

You've obviously never met the damn guy..


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 15, 2012)

0


katie said:


> He'll fuck you in the ass with his personalized fuck-stick.





katie said:


> You've obviously never met the damn guy..


 
He never put anything in my booty. If being arrested by him can be considered meeting him, I guess we did
meet. Did too. Did too. Did too. nanannanaaa. Anyway, this thread is about dumbest assholes seen on the rails/road and I think he qualifies for space here.


----------



## slurricane (Apr 15, 2012)

something tells me flood has an active account on this site..


----------



## katie (Apr 15, 2012)

slurricane said:


> something tells me flood has an active account on this site..




hahahahaha!


----------



## outskirts (Apr 15, 2012)

slurricane said:


> something tells me flood has an active account on this site..


And I'm sure he ain't the only one.


----------



## DregeDE (Apr 16, 2012)

outskirts said:


> And I'm sure he ain't the only one.


Yea no shit thats why there is a no brainer rule to not post any specific info here, if you have info or want info you use the PM system. Welcome to life, use at your own risk.


----------



## slurricane (Apr 16, 2012)

i wish flood would pm me. COME ON YOU SPINELESS OOGLE SCUMFUCK! TROLL ME!!!!


----------



## bIackswan (Apr 29, 2012)

This dumb asshole swan, O wait, that's me !


----------



## Mongo (Jun 3, 2012)

Cardboard said:


> So yeah, Booger, Puke, and your friend Horseshit (who I met numerous times later), If y'all are reading this, go fuck yourselves. Don't like it? Come find me.


 
so I just met horseshit the other night in roseville and went with him to sparks. He is actually one of the nicest travellers I have ever met. he seems loneley but a good person all and all. I hope I see him again but in the shape he's in mentally doesn't seem like he's gonna get far. I wish him well.


----------



## smellsea (Jun 3, 2012)

the two bulls that patrol oliver yard in nola are alllll about reading train hopping stories on the internet. he kept asking me if i was going to write about our meeting on the internet so he could read it. they actually didn't turn out to be so bad, after i got out of the handcuffs and they realized the "i'm gonna scare the crap out of you little girl" thing wasnt working. but at the end of the day a pig is a pig, i wouldnt trust em, but they werent SO bad.

stupidest kids i've ever met. hmm. hobbit. the first thing he ever said to me was " you're my new wife?". i told him to get the fuck away from me, he tried to talk a few times after that less drunk and obviously embarassed. i still made it very clear that i didn't like him. i also met this really dumb ass chick in berkeley maybe 4 years ago, and she kept screaming "spare change for freight train ridazzzz" that bitch was fucking retarded, she told me her stupid nickname and i said "i'm not gonna call you that" haha. i left that scene pretty quick. never seen her again.


----------



## Mei (Jul 16, 2012)

Hmmm...
This couple that showed up at the same hop out spot and ended up getting drunk & angry and beating the fuck out of each other and making way too much goddamn noise.
I would also talk some major shit on a few kids I met on Haight (FUCK THAT PLACE) but I just...don't have the energy.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Jul 29, 2012)

That kid named piss(the Indian 1). I really like the kid but when he gets hammered and runs around the French quarter trying to fight everyone, fuck that. Plus he likes icp. Entertaining fuckwad though.


----------



## buffalobill (May 19, 2015)

Wow I really liked this thread kinda insightful
should be in the sketchy people list but I still found it


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 19, 2015)

buffalobill said:


> Wow I really liked this thread kinda insightful
> should be in the sketchy people list but I still found it



that's a good idea. moved to shady people section and stickied


----------



## Art101 (May 19, 2015)

So many oggletastic stories so little time lol.I have indeed been the dumbass using a flare to light a smoke and chucking the fucker,was years ago though.I guess it boils down to respect or the lack of and learning the hard way.I dont see catching out as a scenster kinda thing but sounds like it has developed that way as of late.Hobbit rings a bell,met a dude in Boise that called himself that was a fucking drunken douche bag for a syphalitic skid road hooker with 2 wooden legs.Anyways the learning curve on the rail is steep and it does tend to regulate itself.


----------



## Odin (May 19, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> that's a good idea. moved to shady people section and stickied



I haven't read this thread through... just got jumped in on the latest posts.

Just wondering if there should be a *disclaimer* for this sticky thread. 

*Shady people forum* ... I see/thought/think is supposed to be a moderated forum for serious shady folks... (what I thought would be serious consideration to who is... identified by being listed in this forum...?) (will the real slim shady...lol) and having a thread so general like this opens it up for anyone to slander anyone else?

... 

What I'm suggesting... is okay this is a sticky thread... but maybe put in a disclaimer... that this thread is not for "serious" offenses... just peoples opinions/harsh jokes of others being dumb asses... ... Dunno if that makes sense... 

'm a bit of a dumb ass myself. 

2¢


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 11, 2015)

Odin said:


> What I'm suggesting... is okay this is a sticky thread... but maybe put in a disclaimer... that this thread is not for "serious" offenses... just peoples opinions/harsh jokes of others being dumb asses... ... Dunno if that makes sense...



added a disclaimer to the OP. thanks for the suggestion


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Nov 10, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> He already has, my friend. RIP.[/QUOTE does that mean flood is dead?


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 10, 2015)

No, @whaleofashrimp is deceased. Flood is only dead on the inside.

@shwillyhaaa "try to avoid typing within the brackets " [ ] " of the quotes, it can be confusing


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Nov 10, 2015)

oh... try to specify RIP it can be confusing


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 10, 2015)

shwillyhaaa said:


> oh... try to specify RIP it can be confusing



If you need further information regarding the term RIP, you are either beyond hope or simply being difficult.

What you are doing is derailing the thread.

As for typing withing the brackets of quotes, you are essentially putting words into the mouths of others. 

On topic: This thread is about dumbest assholes you've seen on the rails/road.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Nov 11, 2015)

orr it could have been a mistake... huh... as far as the RIP obviously i know what it means... you didnt specify whom it was intended for. V


----------



## Wandering Man (Apr 18, 2017)

Went to Salida, CO. Beautiful place, small tweaker crowd (thankfully), most of the people seemed decent enough, but there is one problem. The youth of salida. These kids ranging from 15/16-24/25 run around like a gang, they hang out mainly around riverside park, mind you, Salida is only on one side of the river and there is a bridge across, anyways, these kids act cool to your face, but if they do something to you and you confront them, they got 7 people behind them all of a sudden.

I was out there, had to stash my pack in the bushes across the river, I went down the path until i found a dense grouping of bushes and stashed my pack there, i think i was staying on a couch for a few days because my clothes got soaked in a random ass rain shower, i think thats why i stashed my pack, but anyways, i return to where my pack should be and its gone, later find out that it was these kids and i get MOST of my stuff back (the inexpensive and definitely more necessary stuff thankfully), but these kids wanted me to pay for my other shit back, knowing damn well that im traveling with little to no money and mainly doing barter. Goofy fucks, not necessarily dangerous if you dont piss them off, annoying as fuck and ignorant, some if not most of this group of kids is on meth, figured that out by talking to them befpre my shit was gone. Funny thing is that no one was around when i stashed my shit and it was completely unseeable from every angle. They must have either seen me from afar or knew where travelers liked to hide stuff if they werent familiar with the area, a lot of travelers go thru this area, i met quite a few, lot of older traveling folks, 50s and up train hopping


----------



## wrkrsunite (May 12, 2017)

One of the bull's in Hamlet NC is super cool gave me water food and told me he didn't mind us experienced tramps on his trains because we hate people robbing trains just like they do. Good guy. He even started to put me on the right train (greenwood Atlanta) till I interupted him and pointed out my train. To which he laughed and said "you guys never ceases to amaze me"


----------



## garytheoldguy (Jul 17, 2017)

One incident that sticks out in my mind is hopping out of Houston several years ago. I had rolled into town solo but had very quickly met like six or so travelers all headed west. We commence to drinking and having a great time. Oooh, forgot to mention, this is the day before Thanksgiving. Trust me it is relevant. Anyway, later that night we are drunk and two westbound pushers stop right in front of us, so naturally we load up both. The train takes off and we go maybe half a mile, stopped a few minutes, takes off again, then stops. Within seconds we are surrounded by cops, bulls, news vans. It's fucking insane.... Well to shorten the story a bit, one of the pricks in the unit I'm not in passed out in the engineer seat with his feet on the dash and put the engine in emergency mode, TWICE!!!!
To make matters worse, another dumbfuck gave an interview with the local news.
After that I walked away, got good and wasted for several days because I was in Houston for Thanksgiving. When I get back to the hopout the group with the emergency mode guy is there. Needless to say I stayed off to myself. I finally hop to San Antonio and whose walking up as I come out of the beer store? The same fuckups!!!​


----------



## Hobo Mud (Sep 6, 2017)

Unfortunately there are certainly individuals who do not respect the rails and the ones who don't do nothing but mess things up for the next hobo or drifter that happens to come along. 

I understand the frustration however in the end there is nothing we can really do about it. All we can do is try to keep the hobo traditions alive and do our best to educate new riders by sharing our hope, strength and experience.

Believe me, I've seem people do some of the stupidest shit while train hopping however we all have had those " why the hell did I do that moments " Safe travles brothers and sisters!


----------



## beersalt (Feb 17, 2019)

Some fuckin' Oogle named "Grizzly".
Met him in Eugene, and hung around in a bum pile for a couple of days. Many of us were all wanting to hop out, some north, some south, and a few of us bussed to the hop out together.

The kid was pretty alright, other than his big mouth dropping names, and bragging his ass off about his financial, romantic, and "train rider" siruation. Apparently he was on his way to Hawaii because he's such a weed king pin, but was flying out of Portland. He then gets shit waisted over the course of two days, and proceeds to fall down the fucking hill underneath the bridge, TWICE. Me and the other kid had to scale the fucking hill to grab his drink ass and carry him back up. The reason I did this, was because the hop-out is right next to a main highway, and he was extremely exposed at the bottom of the hill. anyhow- next day. I tell him he was acting a fool, and we laugh about it, whatever. Kid gets waisted again, and I ditch to a different spot with a couple other riders that want nothing to do with the shit show, and wait for our train headed SBD. This Grizzly kid kept telling me he was trying to go NBD.
Our train stops, and myself, and a couple other kids hop on a piggy-back. Grizzly preceded to cross the highway, following us, and begins yelling nonsense, while stomping around the ins and outs of the stopped train looking for the ride we were on. He literally walked right next to our ride, and didn't notice us.
Dude was baligerent, and blew the spot up HARD. 
Definitely punch in the face worthy antics.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 18, 2019)

I moved this thread to the People and Cultures sub-forum because while dumb people can also be dangerous, the two are certainly not mutually exclusive.


----------



## scutellaria (May 15, 2019)

i was in worcester last summer hangin out under that bridge by the ms worcester diner. i see this other kid a ways down from me like milling around very obviously, makin noise, etc etc when theres no strings blocking the yard. i was just chillin, napping and listening to the scanner, and marking trains when strings would come by and he comes up to me like standing over me as im layin down and talkin at me (two things i cannot stand when men - or boys in this case - do) hes telling me hes got weed like 1000 times, i say i dont smoke weed, hes telling me he rides trains and hes catching out on some train to somewhere and im like buddy you know theres like 4 railroads in this town right? but you know of course he knows what hes talkin about cuz he definitelt rides trains and blah blah blah all of this fucking ridiculous arrogant shit. soon as he walked up to me i could tell he was no more than 21 and had been on no more than one or two trains in his life and had no idea how to get where he was tryin to go. then im discreetly marking trains and hes kinda followin me around but then the piece of shit starts climbing on the inside of the string, in full view of the yard, and motherfucking deadass climbing on top of cars in the middle of the day. i packed my shit and dipped. i wish ida punched him or at least fuckin boxed the little shits ear or somethig. fucking ignorant ass little kids could just not be ignorant ass little fucks and id be happy to help but no you gotta be an ignorant ass little bitch


----------



## StonerSkunk101 (Aug 7, 2019)

Anymore details of the hop-out itself in worchester? Trying to get out of Mass back west


----------



## StonerSkunk101 (Aug 7, 2019)

scutellaria said:


> i was in worcester last summer hangin out under that bridge by the ms worcester diner. i see this other kid a ways down from me like milling around very obviously, makin noise, etc etc when theres no strings blocking the yard. i was just chillin, napping and listening to the scanner, and marking trains when strings would come by and he comes up to me like standing over me as im layin down and talkin at me (two things i cannot stand when men - or boys in this case - do) hes telling me hes got weed like 1000 times, i say i dont smoke weed, hes telling me he rides trains and hes catching out on some train to somewhere and im like buddy you know theres like 4 railroads in this town right? but you know of course he knows what hes talkin about cuz he definitelt rides trains and blah blah blah all of this fucking ridiculous arrogant shit. soon as he walked up to me i could tell he was no more than 21 and had been on no more than one or two trains in his life and had no idea how to get where he was tryin to go. then im discreetly marking trains and hes kinda followin me around but then the piece of shit starts climbing on the inside of the string, in full view of the yard, and motherfucking deadass climbing on top of cars in the middle of the day. i packed my shit and dipped. i wish ida punched him or at least fuckin boxed the little shits ear or somethig. fucking ignorant ass little kids could just not be ignorant ass little fucks and id be happy to help but no you gotta be an ignorant ass little bitch


Any details on worchester hop-out? Trying to get west and the hell outta Mass


----------

